
LinkedIn and The Strange Case of The Disappearing Market - prakash
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/linkedin_disappearing_market.php
======
babul
Even after reading this, and other similar articles, I still don't understand
the current valuation models.

In this case, LinkedIn makes _revenue_ of $80-100m, but what is the _profit_?

Are such valuations solely based on _projected_ revenue? If so, what about
money pits like YouTube that operate on similar models but still yet to make
profit even after a few years already.

Thoughts on this always appreciated.

